# New Ball jar



## ajohn (Dec 18, 2009)

Jamie,
 Your gift came in the mail today[].Turns out to be RB#274.A not so common jar in this color-AQUA/GREEN.And the color I've been looking for!Thanks!
 I took a pic to show the colors.,
 First jar on the left is #277-5 Ball Blue
 Next is # 1815 AQUA
 Next,#274 AQUA/GREEN (your jar,Jamie)
 Next#274 FOREST(PURE) GREEN
 Next#237(I believe?)LIGHT GREEN/AMBER STREAKING-unlisted in this color
 Next#193 OLIVE GREEN/AMBER SWIRLS
 And last,#274 OLIVE AMBER


----------



## ajohn (Dec 18, 2009)

Your jar on the Ball shelf[]


----------



## ajohn (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's some SCA BALL jars
 Left to right
 #277-5 HG,not too common
 #239 HG,also not too common
 #316 QT.ghosted 3L,also not too common
 The BPM half pint is for color comparison


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2009)

SO GLAD STEVE I HAD SOMETHING YOU LIKED! YOU HAVE BEEN SUCH A BLESSING TO NINA AND ME! I AM SO THANKFUL TO GIVE! "MORE BLESSED TO GIVE THEN RECIEVE",RIGHT ON,GOTTA HAVE FORE YOU CAN GIVE. IT LOOKS GREAT WITH YOUR OTHERS!!![8D]

 I AM HAPPY IT GOT THERE SAFE AND HOPE YOU LIKE THE JAR GO WITH. I THOUGHT IT WAS FUNNY WITH ALL THE LABEL REALLY BUILDING UP A CAN WITH SOME CHEAP TIN FOIL AROUND IT!

 GOD BLESS YOU BROTHER AND HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOUR LOVED ONES!  SHALOM,MARANATHA, LOVE AND FAR OUT![] JAMIE


----------



## ajohn (Dec 19, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  glass man
> 
> SO GLAD STEVE I HAD SOMETHING YOU LIKED!


 You can call me Steve,You can call me Bob,You can even call me Juan.Just don't call me Tony![sm=tongue.gif]My mother used to give me knuckle sandwiches every time someone called me that[].She'd go on and on about me being named after St.Anthony http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anthony_of_Padua. .That woman was like a 5'-1" pit bull when she snatch onto something.Truth is,she should have smacked me a little harder!I might have gotten the message a little sooner[&o].Wow,I havn't thought about my Mom in a while.Merry Christmas Mom,where ever you are.I love you.


----------



## Digswithstick (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice jars ,great colors,the new one fits in great !  Jolly Holly days


----------



## glass man (Dec 19, 2009)

I AM SORRY THAT BOTHERED YOU,JERRY![8D] GEEZ MY BRAIN IS BAD,BAD,BAD! SO SORRY BOUT THAT UUUUUHHHH? ANTHONY!![]  YOUR GOOD FRIEND...????BLUBBER HEAD!!


----------

